# Rigging a Spanish & a Free Custom Yeti!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not been able to get offshore lately so I decided to chase some bait instead. I caught some spanish mackerel and made a video of how to rig one up as a trolled bait. You can check the video out here and as a bonus, you can also win a free custom powder coated Yeti cup. I bought some custom powder coated and etched Yeti cups from Precision Powder Coating a while back and they came out so cool I decided to give one away on my blog. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=462


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Free Yeti*

Thank you for taking the time to make this rigging clip John. Good infos and great site by the way. Hopefully someone on here will win the Yeti, really cool design and finish.
Keep it coming John, I always enjoy it and learn in the process.

Merry Xmas


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Frenchy. I can't believe we did not go to the rigs yesterday. We could have put that Spanish to work man. Good luck on getting the Yeti cup.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Great video and the site is really coming along ! Going to have to give this Spanish a try next time I get into the blue water. Thanks for the info john!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks man, glad you enjoyed. Working on a new blog post now!


----------

